# Old trade badge on CT/OT



## jk806 (27 Mar 2013)

I have just OT'd from res Veh Tech to Reg Ammo tech and was wondering about about uniform changes, in my joining instructions for CFLTC it says that as a previously trained member above cpl shall drop to cpl and adopt the LOG cap badge which I have done. My real question is about my Veh tech ql5 badge do I continue to wear it or take it off of my DEU?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Mar 2013)

AFAIK, the day your CT/OT is effective, you no longer are in your old trade and wouldn't wear that trade badge.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (4 Apr 2013)

Response from the Log Branch CWO,



> The answer to question is that regardless of trade qual in the previous occupation they are to remove their trade badge for the commencement of thier QL3 training. Timeline for this to be action is: The mbr's trade badge (removed) and cap badge (changed) would be actioned on the Friday prior to the commencement of training at CFLTC.
> 
> The future hand book will be updated to reflect a section on what is authorized badges for new Logisticians from Ptes and Officer Cadets awaiting training to those who have remustered.


----------



## jk806 (4 Apr 2013)

So if I understand correctly I wear the old trade insignia (badges etc.) until I comence ql3 even tho I am posted to the school and have been attach posted to my old reserve unit?


----------



## opp550 (4 Apr 2013)

I dont know about ammo techs, but for arty dp1 everyone from ct kept their old cap badge until we got the arty one in the last week.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (4 Apr 2013)

Wearing of occupation badges and the like is determined by the Branch Advisor so  Arty may very well be different from the Log Branch.

jk806,

Yes, you wear your old accoutrements until the Friday before your QL3 starts.  Seeing as the accoutrements for the Log Branch, with exception of the cap badge are all pins, you can do this Thursday night, unless you get keen and order a new set of DEU.  Have a new beret with cap badge done up ahead of time.  Keep your old beret in case you fail the course or quit.


----------

